# Best cage for 2 Lovebirds



## flower6002 (Sep 15, 2014)

I have just rehomed two lovebirds and although their present cage is adequate I would like to get a much bigger one. I have been looking at these two and wondered if they are any good. I emailed zooplus to ask if there one was suitable but they said not but gave no reason just repeated what was already on the page. Any advice would be gratefully received. 
New Skiiddii BD009 Black Bird Cage *Next Day Delivery:Amazon.co.uket Supplies
Skyline Loretto XL Bird Cage | Free P&P on orders £29+ at zooplus


----------

